# is there hwarangdo in japan



## hwarang_do_adam (Oct 7, 2007)

i am getting stationed in okinawa japan and i was wondering if anyone knew of any hwarangdo schools in japan, if not i guess ill halfto switch to kempo or something.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 7, 2007)

If you must switch, try Okinawan Karate! Great stuff, and you'll be at the source!


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Oct 7, 2007)

i really dont want to switch but i have looked and i cant find hwarang do in okinawa


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 7, 2007)

hwarang_do_adam said:


> i really dont want to switch but i have looked and i cant find hwarang do in okinawa


Adam, I'll see if I can get a reference for you.  Okay to PM you?


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Oct 7, 2007)

that would be awesome


----------

